# New PK380 thoughts and comments?



## Medic7 (May 18, 2012)

I just recently bought a new Walther PK380 and really like it. I know its not the biggest or the best in the world. I like the feel of the gun in my hand and the trigger pull is not too bad with a short reset. I shot about 300rds through it of Remington White Box UMC and only had one misfeed. When it missfed it was weird the magazine popped out of the gun. Anyway, never had it do it the rest of time we was at the range. I know it shoots really low, some people say to use a 6 o'clock hold, well not for this one most of the time its 12 o'clock. I'm really happy with the gun it was fun too shoot. Now my only complaint is the sights OMG they are horrible seems like there is too much meat on the sights that don't need to be there and they just suck in my opinion. Overall, i give the gun a 9/10.

Now my new project is finding new sights for this thing. But I'm having no luck.

ANY SUGGESTIONS!!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

All I have ever seen is laser sights......are you sure that you didn't hit the mag release? Personally, I do not like where the mag release is located, right by the trigger. The sights are pretty simple, and most articles I have read, the owners are happy with them....maybe a different firearm? Or, live with your purchase? You didn't notice the sights when you purchased?


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2012)

Have to agree with berettabone, you may have hit the mag release. Takes some getting
used to. I have a PPQ with a similar release. After a while you adjust for it as compared to
the usual button on the side. Give it some practice & time.


----------

